
Android Patterns - mcgin
http://www.androidpatterns.com/
======
Lewisham
I just got an Android with that great Virgin Mobile deal, and I was surprised
at just how much the Back button is used in almost all contexts. It's severely
overloaded: want to get out of an on-screen keyboard? Back. Want to move back
a screen? Back, except when it's Google Reader that opened a Browser window,
in which case it takes you back to the previous page that Browser had. Back
through a menu? Back. Back to a previous page in Browser? Back.

It's as if people just substituted the button for any instance in human
language where "back" was used.

What's somewhat interesting is that I found myself wishing that I could just
swipe left in order to achieve the same functionality, if I am going to be
forced to do it so much. Then I realized Windows Phone 7 uses swipe left as
"back" in some contexts. Sometimes you do have to give Microsoft credit :)

~~~
technomancy
> Back, except when it's Google Reader that opened a Browser window, in which
> case it takes you back to the previous page that Browser had.

Normally apps like Google Reader open new browser windows when links are
clicked. When an application's link opens a new window, back closes the window
and goes back to the previous application.

However, the browser has a limit of how many windows it can open, so sometimes
applications can't open new windows and have to re-use existing ones. In this
case, the history of the window is preserved, so back takes you through the
timeline.

It's a bit annoying, but the alternative is either (a) delete browser windows
without user confirmation or (b) let the browser grow out of control,
consuming more and more resources. There are third-party browsers that choose
to do (b) but also warn the user and ask them to close tabs themselves, which
is probably a better solution.

tl;dr: close your unused browser windows.

~~~
mark_h
The back button was also the most jarring thing for me when I first got an
android phone, from memory. The main irritation was when you hit back several
times to "close" apps in a chain... until you got the browser, when suddenly
it starts going back through your page history. Maddeningly inconsistent.

I do like the (otherwise) universality of it now though.

~~~
moe
The inconsistency still infuriates me, even after years.

In most apps the back-button will take you back one screen _or_ close the app
when you're on the "app home" screen. This overload makes it difficult to
predict which of the two will actually happen. And the penalty of a mistap
(app closes, has to be reopened) is big enough to turn it into a permanent
annoyance. I'm closing apps by accident all the time.

And then don't get me started on the apps that break with the pattern
altogether (browser and many games) which have to be exited with the
"home"-key or some menu function.

------
ry0ohki
This is amazing. Google's UI guidelines are severely lacking, so far I've just
been looking at other Android apps for some guidance, and many of them are
just kind of loosely based on existing iPhone apps. Hope this site continues
to improve!

------
adn37
Adding code samples (java & layouts) would be even more awesome. Very
interesting, still.

~~~
SkyMarshal
They should make that part social - let devs upload their own, rate them, etc.
Github for Android patterns, sort of.

~~~
rickleroy
We (Unitid / androidpatterns.com) like that idea. Maybe you (this group) can
help us implement it.

Looking forward to your suggestions!

------
JacobIrwin
Android Patterns does a good job of presenting the basics.

I have the HTC Evo and the Android 2.0 software beats anything else I've ever
used. The top 3 rated phones on PCworld are all ran by Android 2.0 software
(with iPhone coming in fourth place).

Also, for all you app developers out there, development in 2.0 is your best
bet. Androids still have less apps out there compared with iPhone OS at this
stage, so you'll have a little less competition to deal with.

------
tunaslut
it's like the HIG for android - cool....linking these to code samples for each
pattern could render a very cool manual for android development :)

------
Pewpewarrows
I was looking for something like this the other day, thanks.

------
mrinterweb
This is a great resource for commonly observed interface conventions. It seems
many applications have been ported from iOS to Android and the UI has not been
changed that much. While there are a lot of good interface techniques are
shared by Android and iOS there are also many differences how Android and iOS
applications are used.

------
daemon
Awesome. I'm developing my first Android app and this should prove to be very
helpful.

------
fleitz
For anyone interested in the iOS equivalent look here:
<http://bit.ly/Apple_IOS_HIG>

~~~
asmosoinio
Full link:
[http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/UserEx...](http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/UserExperience/Conceptual/MobileHIG/Introduction/Introduction.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40006556)

------
ashbrahma
Looks like this was done using Balsamiq. Definitely a handy tool for any
designer!

~~~
rickleroy
No not Balsamiq.

Actually we used Mike Clarke's stencils
(<http://graffletopia.com/stencils/578>) as a valuable base. We added a little
and converted it to a 'stencil' for FireWorks.

You can downlaod the toolkit for free at the site. Use it as you like. And of
course we will be extremely happy if you add / shareone new android pattern
;-).

------
OoTheNigerian
Wonderfully done. Thanks!

------
ianhawes
As an iOS user developing for Android, this is awesome. Thanks!

------
chopsueyar
Is there an iOS equivalent of this info?

~~~
fleitz
Yes, it's called the Apple HIG.
[http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/UserEx...](http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/UserExperience/Conceptual/MobileHIG/Introduction/Introduction.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40006556)

The nice part about the Apple version is that if you don't follow it your app
doesn't make it into the store.

